# how do i fix this....



## bludevlsi (Dec 19, 2008)

ok im new here and a complete newb. i have a 36 gallon tank. set it up and have been running it for a few days now. setting it up as a freshwater tank and will probably start with platy's to start and add some other species later. want to start adding fish but my chemistry is out of whack and dont know what i need to do to fix it. stats are gh-180, kh-180, ph-6.5, nitrites is 0 and nitrate is 20. how do i get the gh and kh down and the ph up a lil bit?


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

The kH and GH are actually pretty good for most fish. I believe a 180ppm is close to a kH and GH of 4-5 if you use degrees. pH is also ok especially for tetras that like it a bit acidic. I keep my tetras at 6.4.

However livebearers tend to like a higher pH ~7.2-7.4. If you want to raise your pH, you just add akaline buffer (Seachem) or something similar (pH UP). I would test your tap water's pH and add this to your weekly water change so that you do not add this directly into the tank. You want to adjust pH in small increments. The 25% weekly water change keeps your nitrates in check.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## bludevlsi (Dec 19, 2008)

i was told that my gh and kh are a lil high. was told they should be around 80-120 ppm.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

to fix ph, they have chemicals to raise and lower ph levels.

The nitrates should balance out in a little while. Wait a little while, test it again and get fish.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The kh and gh is good for most any fish. What kind of tests are you using? Test your tap water for nitrates. There may be some that are in the tap. Unless you have gone through an ammonia spike and nitrite spike your tank isn't cycled and not ready for fish. And being up just a few days its hasn't. There are many articles on the nitrogen cycle I suggest you read before adding any fish to the tank.

To raise your ph I wouldn't suggest chemicals as it will cause the ph to be constantly changing and can cause a ph crash. I would suggest to use things like argonite sand, crushed coral and such.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

susankat said:


> To raise your ph I wouldn't suggest chemicals as it will cause the ph to be constantly changing and can cause a ph crash. I would suggest to use things like argonite sand, crushed coral and such.



If a tank is well buffered you should not see any drastic pH swings. He has a kH of 180, which I consider well buffered. kH is carbonate hardness and most akaline and acid buffers now use carbonate as their buffering system instead of phosphate.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

kh and gh are fine for fish ph is fine for most fish. as most fish will get use to the water ph as long as it not to big of a difference, you need to cycle the tank before you start messing with the water......if you don't know what your doing you should try and avoid messing with the water chemistry. 

Like in you other post, cycle your tank first and than see where you at water wise.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Dmaaaaax said:


> If a tank is well buffered you should not see any drastic pH swings. He has a kH of 180, which I consider well buffered. kH is carbonate hardness and most akaline and acid buffers now use carbonate as their buffering system instead of phosphate.


Even with the tank being well buffered, any time you change the ph with chemicals you still run the risk of it doing ph swings as its not the natural ph of the tap.

He has pretty good water readings even his ph, I wouldn't mess with it all. Even livebearers will do fine in it if they are acclimated to it right. I raised many livebearers in my years in the hobby and at different ph's.

Being someone new I really wouldn't advise messing with the water chemistry as it could end up a big problem down the road. After some experience and know how, then consider changing it. Its always best to leave alone and go with what goes with your water than change it. 

The tank does need to cycle first and that can change some of the readings also.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

Did you put Cycle(actual chemical) into the tank. This has beneficial bacteria that get the nitrogen cycle (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate) going.

I use this whenever starting a tank. You can find the product just about anywhere.


----------



## bludevlsi (Dec 19, 2008)

i used some bacteria supplement made by top fin to start the cycle but it doesnt seem to be working. have read that ammonia would start it as well as im trying to do a fishless cycle.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Are you use pure ammonia?


----------



## bludevlsi (Dec 19, 2008)

djrichie said:


> Are you use pure ammonia?


no i havent put any in. i cant find pure ammonia. closest i found was from ace hardware brand ammonia with 10% ammonium hydroxide. which i was told will not work cuz its not 100% pure.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

you are correct...you need pure ammonia.... Ace hardware is the only place i know to find it


----------



## bludevlsi (Dec 19, 2008)

only ammonia i have found was at ace but it has 10% ammonium hydroxide.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Just put in some fish food and let it degrade. It will start the cycle. 

If your that desperate for ammonia, just pee in cup....lol.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

10% ammonium hydroxide will work as long as it doesn't have any perfumes or sudsing additives.


----------

